# Introducing........Rogue!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This morning my best friend and I drove to Chicago to get the newest member of my family. He is a 1 1/2 year old male German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mix. He has bright blue eyes, the coloring of a sable GSD, the tail of a Husky, he is almost as tall as Sin and he prances around. His name was Champ but he is now my Rogue. He does not care for car rides......yet, he drooled all over me the whole ride home. At first Sinister and Rogue did not get along, there was barking from Sin and growling from Rogue. After a walk around the neighborhood they are now buddies. They spent an hour running around the yard and these are the pictures we took. He has not met the cats yet, wish me luck!


Rogue









Handsome Boy









Beautiful blue eyes









They look great together!









Searching for sticks









All tired out









My good looking boys!









Love already!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! What good looking guys!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They do make a nice looking pair


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

hes beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow you can really see both GSD and Husky in Rogue. He is just stunning with that coloring and those eyes!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. i'm glad the dogs
got became buddies quickly.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats. May I ask where you got him from?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yah congrats Lauren!!!!! I am so happy for you  He looks lovely and can we please have regular updates?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I once saw a boxer/husky mix and tought that was the coolest looking dog. I now stand corrected.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats pretty boy,,so no puppy?


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

congrats! he is handsome!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

No puppy? Nice looking boy....


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats he's Handsome. But Bella said tell Sin that he's still her Favorite Sheppie. :wub: how is it going so far? How does he like the cats?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats! He is cute!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! I love the creamy coloring on his face with those icy blue eyes. He looks so smart.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Melina said:


> Congrats. May I ask where you got him from?


 
I got him from a lady in Indiana. She moved into a smaller home and lost her yard. He could no longer run around because he was tied up


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> congrats pretty boy,,so no puppy?


No, I had a change of heart. I decided a little over a week ago that I would rescue instead. Last Chance Highway breaks my heart, I felt so guilty wanting to buy a purebred puppy when I could have saved a rescued dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Congrats he's Handsome. But Bella said tell Sin that he's still her Favorite Sheppie. :wub: how is it going so far? How does he like the cats?


He is very mature! The total opposite of my goofball Sin! They were both born in March and they are the same age. They are getting along great! Rogue does not bother the cats, the cats sniffed him and walked away. I bet they are hoping that he is a good influence on Sin, they cant stand Sin.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:happyboogie: Congrats on the newest member of the family! He is a beauty! I'm glad Sin finally has a canine brother! Looking forward to hearing the about all the mess those two are going to get into!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> :happyboogie: Congrats on the newest member of the family! He is a beauty! I'm glad Sin finally has a canine brother! Looking forward to hearing the about all the mess those two are going to get into!


Sin loves him already, I dont think Rogue will give me any problems, he is the mature one. Sin is the one that would make a mess. 

Rogue is very intimidating, he is almost wolf like. He slinks like a wild dog, his blue eyes are kinds scary too, and he has a "I dont take any crap" attitude. He is going to be the boss, he has a dominant attitude.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh he's beautiful! Love his eyes!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats Laren! handsome boy. 

Just a word of caution. I've known 2 husky/shepherds mixes. both socialized well, raised good. Both had issues attacking other dogs. just an FYI. I don't know if it was coinidence or what, just an observation


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> congrats Laren! handsome boy.
> 
> Just a word of caution. I've known 2 husky/shepherds mixes. both socialized well, raised good. Both had issues attacking other dogs. just an FYI. I don't know if it was coinidence or what, just an observation


 
I grew up with a GSD/Husky mix, her name is Kota, she's 12 years old and lives with my mom. Kota's only friend is Sinister, she does not like other dogs and she will not put up with other dogs. 

Rogue will not be going to the dog park, ever. He already growled and barked at the Pug bully next door. I think he might be the kind of dog that only likes his pack.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Rogue will not be going to the dog park, ever. He already growled and barked at the Pug bully next door. I think he might be the kind of dog that only likes his pack.


Sounds like his name fits him well! You're a great mom, and I'm sure you'll raise a well rounded boy like Sin. May not be the life of the party, but not every dog can be.


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

Very handsome dog! I agree, they make a very nice pair.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Sounds like his name fits him well! You're a great mom, and I'm sure you'll raise a well rounded boy like Sin. May not be the life of the party, but not every dog can be.


Thanks Lilie! He looks like a Rogue. I had alot of names on a list that I liked, Rogue was not on that list, as I sat in my living room going over names Rogue came across my mind, as soon as I said it I knew it had to be his name. I am going to work very hard with him, if I can train him to be half of what Sin is then he will be a great dog. Sin is my goofy party partner, Rogue will be my serious intimidating bodyguard :wub:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rogue is a good looking dog. I also read your other thread about the toys. 

Be careful not to reinforce your ideas about Rogue and/or that reactive behavior to other dogs. 

Rafi was dog reactive when I adopted him but he is now fine with all dogs because I worked really hard with him on socialization, etc. in controlled situations. 

I would put both of your dogs on NILIF while Rogue is settling in (or for as long as they need it, which might be a while given their age). Expect some tiffs between them because of their age similarity. I would withhold toys while they are together until Rogue understands that he needs to share nicely. I know that when I adopted Rafi he resource guarded everyone's toys, probably because he had never had any! Now he is still sometimes protective of his ball but he doesn't bother anyone else's toys.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Buds ! That's cool ! Great pics !


----------

